

Better Raises $5M To Be Your Personal Health Advocate - tarstarr
http://techcrunch.com/2014/04/16/better-raises-5m-from-chamath-palihapitiya-and-mayo-clinic-to-be-your-personal-health-advocate/
Healthcare done right.
======
fernly
Hypochondriac's dream! Or if you have a big family, maybe you could ask enough
questions to justify $50/month. But I'm having a hard time picturing relevance
to the typical single person or senior, at least one who has an established
relationship with a health provider and adequate insurance.

~~~
laurenstill
With the rise in deductibles, and still no formal structure for telehealth
reimbursement through insurance companies, more people will start sourcing out
other options for low cost alternatives. $50/mont isn't for me, or a lot of
people, but I wouldn't be so quick to dismiss it, especially on family plans.

